# Jungle Fungus Clear? My betta has a serious fungus problem...



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Well not long ago my poor VT Thai got 2 fungus spots on him. 
I changed his water and put in aquarium salt, his temperature was already in the 80s...but it didn't go away. I did test his water, there is no filter but some plants and I'm doing daily water changes (obviously something must have gone wrong, I must not have been doing enough...:/ ).
So all I needed to test for was ammonia and PH. 
I admit I did not test the ammonia right away, I just did a large water change and started doing more frequent ones. 
I did skip out on a water change or two before, but not without changing a little bit of it. 
Anyway, It did not go away and I saw white rings on both eyes. 
I got Jungle Fungus clear and tested the water (Ammonia 0 and PH was a little off because of the Seachem Flourish Excel for the plants, I accidently added a bit too much, either that or it was the coconut I put in there). Before I bought the medication, I put him in a quarantine vase siting in his permanent home, with a tiny amount of aquarium salt and daily water changes. When I bought the Jungle Fungus Clear, I dissolved the right amount into a 2 gallon quarantine container, and after adding the conditioner I put him in, then took the vase (the vase is the only thing that fits in his home, I need to re clean his whole home out) and scooped him back into it along with the medication. 
So he is sitting in his vase, in his permanent home to keep a warm temperature, with the medication. Today I noticed the fungus dissapearing!!!
This whole time he has not stopped bouncing around eagerly for food, but he hasn't been active ALL the time like normal. 
He must be a very happy betta. Which makes me feel worse about my little probelm of not keeping up the water changes as normal...
I love all of my fish, and I say equally, I don't treat one better than the other (except pampering Thai a little bit more), but he is my favorite, he is the first betta I've ever had. 
All of them have their own place with me!
Haha
BUT
The directions for using this I need help!!!
As I said before i'm keeping him with the medication in the (I am not using aquarium salt or anything else with it) vase. 
He has room to swim and look at his surroundings, of course not as much. If I need to move him to something bigger let me know!
It says after four days, change 25 percent and a second dose may be added.
How do I do this with him in a vase?!
I may have mest up a little here on planning this out. 
I'm going to check the water he's in and make sure the ammonia is not up. 
BUT in a small container, I need to do daily water changes. 
Do I need to continue changing the water and readding this medication?
Or what...?
I added the medication yesterday.
PLEASE HELP. 

Thank you for reading this long post. 

NOTE: 
I ordered Indian Almond Leaves that should get here sometime this week.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear your fish is sick. That's always tough.

How many days have you had Thai quarantined and treating him?
The QT is 2 gallons, yes? So what is your water change schedule on the QT?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally I would change the water w/medication every day since he is in a small QT. I would only follow the water changing directions on a tank of 10 gallons or more.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Yea, thanks. :/


I've been quarantining him for around 3-4 days. For 2 days he was QT with a tiny bit of salt, and then I started using the Fungus clear. 
I started treating him before in his own home, then switched him to a QT home that is sitting inside his normal home. Haha
Actually, I am keeping him in a vase, but I used the 2 gallon to fix up the medication. I was going to put him in the 2 gallon, but it doesn't fit into his permanent home, a 5 gallon. The heater I'm afraid to put in the 2 gallon because it is plastic and it's not one of those hydor ones, it gets really warm. 
Should I move him to something bigger?

I have been doing daily 100 percent water changes on the vase he has been in. I AM supposed to do 100 percent right? To get rid of any ammonia?
I am confused as how to use the medication in the vase.

Oh, I just saw your post, iheartmybettas, thanks!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

In this case it might be easier to just treat the 5 gallon. You know that 1 tablet is for 10 gallons so you can break it in half and drop it in. Then you could follow the water changing instructions of waiting 4 days if it is a cycled 5 gallon. You can also repeat the dosing after you do the water change if the fungus hasn't gone away. 

When I had a sorority in a 10 gallon I had to treat that sucker like 3 times in a row. My girl with the fungus got better finally after the 3rd try.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

It's not cycled though. I had tried to cycle it, and I cycled it safely with Thai, he did not get any problems. But then I was stupid and changed the whole tank, cleaning it all out without keeping the filter in water. I didn't want to recycle it and have any change of problems for my betta (and others in their own homes), so I left them with no filter and daily water changes, to frequent water changes and live plants. I don't have enough fast growing plants for it to be maintained really well without a filter, so I do more water changes. 
I'm getting fast growing plants soon. Right now they all have marimo moss balls, one has a java fern, one hornwort, and the other anubias nana and aponogetin bulb. Thai has the most plants at the moment. It's easier that way for me, I get stressed easily, so all I need to do is change their water and check for ammonia and PH, and the high range PH. 
I went back and changed the QT vase Thai's in, I just used a 1 gallon jug to measure the medication. Changed his water that way. 
Is that okay?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mixing the medication in a gallon jug works pretty well. Just make sure you keep up on the daily water changes and replace the correct amount of medication. Some medications are light sensitive so try to darken the tank a bit.

If you choose to treat him in the 5 gallon tank, pre mix the whole Jungle Tablet in water and add half to the tank. Breaking the tablet in half can lead to over or under dosage. 

Good luck with him


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay, thank you!!


I will definitely keep up with the water changes. I moved the lid to the side of the tank, so the light is lower and I covered it with a hand towel.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay!
Today I brought him into the dining room for better light and his fungus spots are dissapearing!! I only saw 1 left. 
BUT my worry is that he has these white rings around each eye.
They aren't cloudy, just the white rings, literally.
Is this part of the fungus problem too?
The medication i'm using helps the fungus problem as well as several other things, like dropsy (he doesn't have that), and fin rot.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's great to hear that he is improving! It could just be his coloring. I have had a betta with white circles around his eyes, but a picture would help if you could get one


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=14374
Here is a close up of his eye, it's a tiny bit blurred, sorry about that.
He has a minor bloat, but it's because I accidentally over fed him.
I'm waiting 2-3 days before feeding him again. 
I heard of people using a pea, but I also heard that it is not safe for them.
I do not want to take a chance. Is it safe to use epsom salt with this medication? Or is it not needed and will clear up on it's own?
He looks pretty bad! 

But he's bouncing all over the place for food, lol
The red on the tip of his gill is because he is annoyed!
They turn red at annoyance, and then back to his normal color when he's fine.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi!
Okay i've been treating him with the jungle medication, the fungus spots have gone away and now theres only the white on his eyes.
It looks like it is dissapearing too, but to describe it:
It was a small circle on each eye, one was only half and then a small circle. It started to look like it was falling off him and that dissapeared to what it looks like now, just very small white circles around his eyes. 
It apeared to be inside his eye, but now it just looks like it's on the outside, on the clear glass like cover over his eyes.
I've been doing daily water changes on him, and re-adding the fungus clear. 
It's been around a week long treatment, I think 9 days.
I have another picture, but I need to find my camera cord. Haha...
He pretty much looks like the last picture in the above post.
As far as his bloat, it happened because I dropped a bunch of flakes in his tank, and before I could get them all out he started gobbling them up. 
And then I was treating him for the fungus and didn't use anything else, I tried to not feed him for a couple days but it didn't get better. I gave in and fed him some mosquito larvae, hoping it would help his health.
He's still got a fat stomach, but i'll use the epsom salt.
I do wonder, this IS a bloat right?
It's his stomach that is big, but it's a very tiny bit farther over than his stomach too...like right behind his ventril fins.
I believe it is though, because I haven't seen him poo since I started medicating him...>_<
His stomach looks like this:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2135/2272576807_de76b8fbef.jpg&imgrefurl=http://bettafishsupplies.us/72/bloated-betta-fish/&usg=__VS4bmh8d7UsAvB6famV_prAHRcc=&h=375&w=500&sz=91&hl=en&start=10&zoom=1&tbnid=Xh4kuiD0OORjtM:&tbnh=137&tbnw=181&ei=VEfVTZeqLc6htwfAqfWSDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbetta%2Bbloated%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7TSNA_enUS386US387%26biw%3D1345%26bih%3D481%26tbm%3Disch0%2C3420%2C342&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=379&sqi=2&page=2&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:10&tx=101&ty=81&biw=1345&bih=481
But of course, on a male cause he is a he!
lol

I think I will do a large water change on his 5 gallon, and let him back in there, with epsom salt. Can I use the epsom salt AND the fungus medication together?
I may be worrying too much, but the box didn't say whether using other stuff was safe besides jungle products.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that he's clearing up. It might take a little longer to get rid of the eye fungus... Just repeat the treatment if it is still there.
If his belly just looks like that female then I don't think he is bloated. He ate a bit too much, but he isn't in danger of bloat. You can fast him for a day and see if his belly shrinks down a bit. He isn't having any trouble swimming is he? If he hasn't had any other symptoms then just continue the Fungus treatment, don't start the epsom.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

What does pineconing look like?
His stomach isn't big at the bottom, just on the sides and his scales are sticking out a bit, I thought it was just his stomach being stretch from over eating. 
He is active and happy (and he keeps looking for food), but he isn't as active as he was before, he rests alot. I think he's got alot of spirit in him cause he flares at things and follows my finger sometimes.
do you think he will be okay?
I switched him back to his 5 gallon with the fungus medication and more live plants. I did a 100 percent water change before he got back in his home. 
I am using indian almond leaves.
Here is a picture of what he looks like:


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't see what you mean from the picture very well... If his scales are raised then you need to start treating him for dropsy asap. The sooner you treat it the better chance of survival he will have... 

This is a betta in later stages of pineconning (dropsy)


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, sorry about that.
He is a fast mover!
-patience-

His scales look normal, but on the sides of his stomach, they are sticking out a little.
And barely noticable around that...
I will treat him for it!

Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

If he is in the early stages then you might be able to treat him with just 1 tsp epsom salt per gallon with 100% water changes every day and temp around 82*F. If you don't see improvement within a couple days (or if you see him getting more pineconed) then get some Maracyn II and treat him with that *in addition* to the salt and daily water changes.


----------

